# The start of a new year - time to reset your play counts?



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

If you use iTunes to manage your collection/listening, you can reset all your play counts to zero, then you can track which music you've heard throughout the new year, and maybe set goals for yourself like re-listening to your entire collection or listening to all your cello concerti.

Is anyone here so neurotic as to consider this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Well I did it.

Happy New Years to all!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My prime factor program tells me that 2014 is the product of 1, 2, 19, and 53. Not very interesting, so I'll wait another year for 2015 to reset my play counts. 1, 5, 13, and 31. Marginally more interesting...kind of.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't use iTunes, but I keep track of the playcounts for each disc in all of the albums I own in a spreadsheet. I might reset when the numbers get too large, say over 100 plays for the majority of the albums in my collection, but not until. Since I only created the spreadsheet about a year ago and my collection takes about a year to get through, there are presently only a few with 2 plays and barely any with 3 or more plays.


----------

